
The game theory of discovery and the birth of the free-gap - nhangen
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2011/06/discovery-free-145.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+typepad%2Fsethsmainblog+%28Seth%27s+Blog%29
======
johnnyjustice
I read Seth everyday. I love him. But I found this article hard to understand.

